# Kutterangeln auf Rügen



## harryparske (7. August 2011)

Hallo
Am 21.08.2011 fahre ich nach Rügen.#h
Ich habe vor von Sassnitz aus mit dem Kutter rauszufahren.
Was wird im Moment dort gefangen?|kopfkrat
Welchen Kutter sllte man nehmen?
Wie wird auf der MS Jan Cux zur Zeit gefangen?
Wir fahren nach Glowe.Wie ist das vom Strandt oder im Bodden?;+
Kann man vom Ufer angeln,oder braucht mann ein Boot?
Braucht man auf dem Kutter einen Angelschein ?#c
Meine Frau angelt manchmal mit ,hat keinen Schein.
Gruss Harry


----------



## weserangler (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Am besten du legst dir den Angelführer über Rügen zu. Ist wirklich gut angelegtes Geld. Dort ist ALLES über das Angeln
über sämtliche Fischarten in und um Rügen enthalten.

Hier der Link:
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_14?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=angelf%FChrer+r%FCgen&sprefix=angelf%FChrer+r%FC

Ein gebrauchtes Exemplar wird es auch tun und spart Geld, nur als Tipp.

Gruß

weserangler #h


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Also, zu den Kutter einfach mal in der Kutterliste schauen oder du fährst mit Hacki oder Friemel aus Glowe mit dem Kleinboot auf die Ostsee.
Desweiteren wird hauptsächlich Dorsch gefangen.
Zu dem Thema wo liegt Glowe... Man erkundigt sich doch vorher, wohin man in Urlaub fährt. Oder nicht ;-)
Deine Frau kann sich einen sog. Touristenfischereischein holen. Gilt glaube ich für einen Monat. Gibts in Sassnitz oder wenn ich mich recht erinner, in Sagard...


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Ihr braucht beide die Küstenangelkarte 5,-/10,-/20,- Euro und deine Frau zusätzlich einen Touristenangelschein - ich meine 29,- Euro.
Glowe liegt an der Tromper Wiek - also an der Küste. Du kannst dort im Hafen führerscheinfreie Angelboote leihen ( Jean Friemel), mit nem Guide fahren - gibt so einige oder auch den Kutter dort nutzen.
Petri


----------



## marv3108 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, dass mit seiner Frau. 

Man(n) bekommt doch mit nem Perso nen Tagesschein an der Tanke in Sassnitz. Gilt für Frauen nen anderes Gesetz?


----------



## barschkönig (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Wenn du nur vom Kutter angeln willst brauchst du keinen Schein da internationales Gewässer, vom Ufer brauchst du deinen Fischereischein und die Angelkarte für Meck Pomm 10 euro die Woche. Die holst du dir am besten im Angelladen in Altenkirchen, das liegt ca 10 km oder weniger nördlich von Glowe. Der Typ da wird alle deine Fragen beantworten, dann kann er dir ein Boot vermitteln und kann dich auch so sehr gut beraten was auch Köder usw betrifft.


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Seit wann braucht man denn bitte keinen Angelschein vom Kutter #d


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

@barschkönig,
setze doch bitte keine Unwarheiten in die Welt. Nicht das sich da noch jemand dran hält und ilegal angeln geht.
In MV benötigt man zum angeln in der Ostsee einen Fischereischein seines Bundeslandes. Zusätzlich muß man sich eine Ostseeerlaubnis kaufen. Egal ob von Land vom Boot oder vom Kutter.
Touristen die nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind können für 29 Euro für einen Monat einen Touristenfischereischein erwerben. Dann brauchen sie aber zusätzlich noch die Ostseekarte wenn in der Ostsee geangelt werden soll.
Wenn ein Kutter in MV los fährt brauch man also, Fischereischein oder Touristenschein und eine Ostseeerlaubnis. Wenn der Kutter dann in dänische Gewässer fährt brauch man zusätzlich noch den dänischen Fischereischein. Nix also mit internationale Gewässer. 
Hat auch nix damit zu tun das Frauen hier mehr bezahlen müssen als Männer.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo Barschkönig,
du solltest nicht so ein Blödsinn reden, wenn du nicht weißt was du da sagst.
Die Kutter befahren keine internationalen Gewässer. Die Gibts es im Binnenmeer Ostsee nicht. Sie erreichen manchmal die AWZ - die ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone. Dort gilt kein Fischereicht MeckPomms. Allerdings gibts eigentlich keinen Kutter, der nicht auch in den normalen Gewässerbereichen schon einmal stoppt. Man kann sich auf die Angelei in der AWZ nur dann berufen, wenn diese Fahrt vor dem Auslaufen bereits den Fischereibehörden angezeigt wurde. Die Behauptung hinterher ist völlig wertlos - Kneipengeschwafel von Halbwissenden. Nix mehr.

mar3108
Seine Frau braucht einen Turischein, weil er gesagt hat, sie hat keinen Fischereischein. Die Tageskarte/Wochenkarte/Jahreskarte bekommen aber nur Fischereischeininhaber - oder Turischeininhaber.

Und abschließend: Jeder Angler ist für sein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich - nicht der Kapitän des Kutters. Man sollte sich also vorher um die Scheine kümmern und nicht erst, wenn der Kutter um die Hafenmauer fährt!

Uppps doppel!


----------



## nostradamus (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Wenn du nur vom Kutter angeln willst brauchst du keinen Schein da internationales Gewässer, vom Ufer brauchst du deinen Fischereischein und die Angelkarte



SORRY, ABER ANDERE ANGLER HABEN DAS SELBE GESCHRIEBEN! 

Nosta
 
Hallo,

deine info stimmt leider nicht! es kommt darauf an wo man mit einem Kutter fischt! i.a. brauchst du einen schein! 

gruß


----------



## nostradamus (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

... 

auf Rügen fahren mehrere gute Kutter und kleine Boote auf Dorsch herraus. einfach mal die suchfunktion betätigen und du kannst einiges lesen.

liebe grüße

nosta#h#h


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Jetzt muß ich die Diskussion nochmal anheizen. Kutter die sich außerhalb der 12 SM Zone befinden, können auch Angelgäste ohne jegliche Erlaubnis gefahrenfrei fischen lassen. Doch ab Sassnitz fahren nur wenige Kutter, die auf Grund der Zertifizierung diese Zone mit Angelgästen verlassen dürfen. Also Schein lösen und auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo Klaus,
ich habe dazu mit den Behörden gesprochen. Ganz abgesehen davon, ob ein Kutter dorthin darf, gibt es Regularien. Wenn jemand dort fischen will und Fische in MeckPomm anlanden möchte, die dort gefangen wurden, ist es erforderlich sich vorher bei der Fischereiaufsicht nach dort abzumelden. Die Überwachung der Behörden kann dan entsprechend erfolgen, denn ein Zwischenstopp zum fischen landseits der 12meilenzone führt automatisch zur Fischereischeinpflicht.
Da die 12sm Zone auch nicht mit der Entfernung vom Hafen einhergeht, dürften die meisten Kutter kaum in der Lage sein, eine entsprechende Angelzeit anzubieten. Dazu kommt, das man sich durch die Bornholmlage sehr schnell in dänischem Gebiet befindet und die "Fiskekort" benötigt.
Petri


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hmm gut das ich berichtigt wurde aber komischerweise sagte uns dieses Jahr der Kapitän der MS Monica Heiligenhafen das man auf seinem Kutter (und auf anderen) keinerlei Scheine brauch da es internationales Gewässer ist. Und sehr weit rausgefahren ist er auch nicht gerade so die Spitze von Fehmarn hat er erreicht. Ich habe mich daran gehalten was der Kapitän gesagt hat und da der von der Ostsee kommt und jeden Tag dort rausfährt wird er doch davon Ahnung haben.


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> @barschkönig,
> setze doch bitte keine Unwarheiten in die Welt. Nicht das sich da noch jemand dran hält und ilegal angeln geht.
> In MV benötigt man zum angeln in der Ostsee einen Fischereischein seines Bundeslandes. Zusätzlich muß man sich eine Ostseeerlaubnis kaufen. Egal ob von Land vom Boot oder vom Kutter.
> Touristen die nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind können für 29 Euro für einen Monat einen Touristenfischereischein erwerben. Dann brauchen sie aber zusätzlich noch die Ostseekarte wenn in der Ostsee geangelt werden soll.
> ...


 
Ostseeerlaubnis? Soll die dann nur für die Ostsee gelten oder meinst du die Wochenkarte die man für 10 euro kaufen kann die ist ja für alle Gewässer Meck Pomms gültig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Moin,
die sogenannte Ostseeerlaubnis nennt sich genau:
Angelerlaubnis für die Küstengewässer im Geltungsbereich des selbständigen Fischereirechts des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Und ja, die ist nur für die Ostsee und innere Seegewässer gültig. Gilt aber nicht für die Unterwarnow und den Breitling oder andere Bereiche mit Fischereirecht dritter. Die gibt es wie oben von Dolfin schon erwähnt als Tages, Wochen und Jahreskarte.


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Wenn wir zum Mefoangeln hochfahren bekommen wir immer eine Wochenkarte die für alle Gewässer gültig ist in meck Pomm.


----------



## harryparske (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo 
Danke an alle ,jetzt weiss ich Bescheid.
Tourischein und Wochenkarte für die Frau,Wochenkarte für mich.
Barschkönig Heiligenhafen liegt in Schleswig-Holstein,dort ist Angeln in der 
Ostsee von Land,Boot und Kutter frei.
Boot in Glowe mieten ist eine gute Idee,da Schein vorhanden.
Gruss Harry


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Joo das stimmt aber er meinte gesamte Ostsee.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Joo das stimmt aber er meinte gesamte Ostsee.



Meinen kann er ja viel, wissen tut er es offensichtlich nicht.
SH ist ein anderes Bundesland in MV gilt das was hier geschrieben wurde.


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Um den Thread mal wieder aufleben zu lassen...

Wir wollen am 17.10. mal wieder zum Angeln an die Ostsee kommen und da wir noch nie von Sassnitz bzw. Rügen aus mit dem Kutter unterwegs waren, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr evtl. ne Empfehlung aussprechen könnt?
Das Schiff sollte möglichst eine Kajüte zum aufwärmen haben, gepflegt sein und einen fähigen Skipper haben (jaja, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber man sollte schon merken, dass er sich Mühe gibt). Leider habe ich nur wenig Informationen zur "sagenumworbenen" Tietverdriew. Die Jan Cux kommt für uns aufgrund des zu hohen Preises nicht in Frage.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge 

P.S.: Stimmt das, dass der Preis bei der Tietverdriew 50€ p.P. beträgt und da nichtmal Frühstück und Mittag bei ist?


----------



## -iguana (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Wieso Jan Cux hoher Preis wenn du die 50€ von der Tietverdriew nicht monierst??
Jan Cux kostet 55€ inkl Frühstück und Mittagessen.

Meinst du evtl die MY Julia mit 80€, die jedoch seit August nicht mehr in Sassnitz ist?

Gruß Tom


----------



## nostradamus (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo,

macht euch die Mühe und sucht euch ein Bild der beiden Schiffe  und vergleicht die Zahlen und ihr werdet sehen, warum das große schiff das kostet und warum ein kleineres boot im verhältnis mehr kostet. 

gruß


----------



## -iguana (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> macht euch die Mühe und sucht euch ein Bild der beiden Schiffe und vergleicht die Zahlen und ihr werdet sehen, warum das große schiff das kostet und warum ein kleineres boot im verhältnis mehr kostet.
> 
> gruß


 
Welche beiden Boote meinst du Cux und Tietverdriew oder Cux und Julia??

Aber der Grund warum die Julia mehr kostet ist sicherlich nicht die Größe allein sondern der deulich längere Anfahrtsweg zu den Fischgründen!!
Was sich auch in der Regel bezahlt macht!

Gruß Tom


----------



## nostradamus (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo,

ich meine die Cux und Tietverdriew. 
Die Julia nehme ich aus dieser diskussion mal ganz raus. 

Nosta


----------

